# Samba HOWTO

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

It looks like this HOWTO is outdated.

In my samba post-install messages I see couple of options that are not enabled or discussed in the HOWTO. Namely:

```

client ntlmv2 auth = yes

client use spnego principal = no

send spnego principal = no

max protocol = smb2

```

What are those and where do I put them in  the smb.conf?

Thank you.

----------

## pakjebakmeel

I think these are global options in /etc/samba/smb.conf:

```
[global]

client ntlmv2 auth = yes

max protocol = SMB3

vfs objects = dirsort

netbios name = gentoo

server string = gentoo

workgroup = WORKGROUP

os level = 99

wins support = yes

domain master = yes

preferred master = yes

local master = yes

security = user

hosts allow = 192.168.10.0/24, 192.168.178.0/24, 10.10.51.0/28, 10.10.51.16/28, 10.10.53.0/24, 127.0.0.1

load printers = no

unix extensions = no

unix charset = UTF-8

log level=0

log file = /var/log/samba/samba.log

max log size = 5000

dns proxy = no

aio read size = 16384

aio write size = 16384

printing = bsd

printcap name = /dev/null

disable spoolss = yes

acl allow execute always = true

veto files = /.encfs6.xml/
```

----------

## hurvajs77

I had a same problem... I must copied smb.conf from another system, where was samba upgraded to 4. I created thread for this, but nobody answer

----------

